# Stopping crinone gel



## northernmonkey

I've been advised by my clinic to stop using crinone immediately following my BFP yesterday.  I understand that my body should be producing adequate progesterone but I still feel nervous about losing the extra bit of help. Please can you advise how soon after stopping the gels my natural progesterone levels will be reached? Just so I know when I can start to relax knowing that my levels have stabilised and hopefully nothing has gone wrong! 


Many thanks.


----------



## mazv

Different clinics use different protocols. Some stop after BFP some continue for up to 12 weeks. Your body should be naturally producing enough progesterone to support the pregnancy already (a natural pregnancy wouldn't require any supplements). Evidence for continuing beyond the 2ww is only in those with proven low progesterone or where FET or DE cycles are used.


----------



## northernmonkey

Thanks for the reassurance Maz. How long until the crinone leaves my system?


----------



## mazv

Gel continues to release progesterone for up to 3 days after last application. It will then take the body about 3 days to completely break down and eliminate the last of the progesterone from the gel. So roughly 6 days of supplement then your body will be relying on its own production.


I know it can be a scary stressful time but do try and keep positive, many people stop support at BFP and all goes fine (I'm one of them and my almost 4 year old is fast asleep as I type)


Maz x


----------



## northernmonkey

Wow, 6 days. I didn't realise it took that long. Funnily enough now that I've stopped using it I'm not as anxious as I thought I would be. You're right, I need to keep the positivity! Thanks so much for your help.


----------

